# Where can I purchase Diamond Labs ECA 30+ online?



## colt24

Hello guyshaven't posted here for ages, can anyone recommend me a website which sells Diamond Labs ECA 30+.

Everywhere seems to be out of stock..

Kind regards

James


----------



## Robbyg

Musclecharge sell them at the moment  be quick mind i did have a thread on here but it went


----------



## Robbyg

Just looked again they have all gone i got 2 tubs last week from them


----------



## kaos_nw

damn! - Anyone know any other sites selling 30mg eph?


----------



## colt24

I checked that site earlier, very sad I am indeed 

is it against the forum rules to discuss websites that sell ECA?


----------



## freddee

They are very difficult to get hold of now, T5's will probably have to suffice....


----------



## C19H28O2

http://www.extremesupplements.co.uk/xxx25-eph-strong-eca-product-60-caps-2328-p.asp


----------



## ausbuilt

i don't believe it contains real ephedrine..


----------



## Mars

ausbuilt said:


> i don't believe it contains real ephedrine..


True, it's illegal, so no way would lorian allow a board sponsor to sell it.


----------



## Guest

Whats the diff between real eca and T5's then? I was under the impression they were the same?


----------



## Mars

mikex101 said:



> Whats the diff between real eca and T5's then? I was under the impression they were the same?


Youv'e lost me.


----------



## Guest

mars1960 said:


> Youv'e lost me.


Fredees post confused me mate



> They are very difficult to get hold of now, T5's will probably have to suffice....


i thought they were the same. but this ^ put doubt in my mind.


----------



## Mars

ECA, sold by supplement companies does not contain ephedrine. T5, sold by UGL's does, well thats if it's a reliable UGL lol.


----------



## Robbyg

Mars there were some of the board sponsors selling Diamond labs eca wont name them .


----------



## Guest

mars1960 said:


> ECA, sold by supplement companies does not contain ephedrine. T5, sold by UGL's does, well thats if it's a reliable UGL lol.


Cheers.

Its ephedra or something in eca now isnt it?

Is there still the Kaizen (sp) stuff still kicking around?


----------



## Mars

Robbyg said:


> Mars there were some of the board sponsors selling Diamond labs eca wont name them .


Lorian must have been asleep lol. It's illegal as you know and could get him in trouble.


----------



## Robbyg

I know mate  oops


----------



## GunnaGetBig

Wouldn't bother with Diamond Labs anyway. Was a load of shit. Looks dodgy as hell and I only got 57 caps when advertised as 60 if I recall correctly. What cowboys put this stuff together?!?


----------



## ausbuilt

mars1960 said:


> True, it's illegal, so no way would lorian allow a board sponsor to sell it.


ephedrine is not illegal- you can purchase it in boots (and other pharmacies) OTC with no script- CHESTEZE (by novartis, a pharma company), each tab contains 18.3g of pharma ephedrine, 9 tabs for £2.17


----------



## ausbuilt

GunnaGetBig said:


> Wouldn't bother with Diamond Labs anyway. Was a load of shit. Looks dodgy as hell and I only got 57 caps when advertised as 60 if I recall correctly. What cowboys put this stuff together?!?


yeah, they're sly listing "EPH" as an ingredient.. that's not ephedrine...


----------



## m575

ausbuilt said:


> yeah, they're sly listing "EPH" as an ingredient.. that's not ephedrine...


this is what i thought ? so why could it get the board in trouble? has i been banned or something? what am i missing? lol


----------



## m575

bump!


----------



## Robbyg

So if its not eph whats in it ? Can you buy it from boots ?


----------



## Guest

its ephedra, not ephedrine i think.

You can get chestezee from boots (which has ephedrine in), but it looks expensive to me.


----------



## ausbuilt

Robbyg said:


> So if its not eph whats in it ? Can you buy it from boots ?


who knows what "EPH" is.. ephedra is a plant/herb (ma huang in chinese) which means they should give a "standardised" measure... they don't, so i doubt it has any active ingredient..


----------



## ausbuilt

mikex101 said:


> its ephedra, not ephedrine i think.
> 
> You can get chestezee from boots (which has ephedrine in), but it looks expensive to me.


its the BEST guaranteed, pharma grade (novartis) ephedrine at 18.3mg per tab!!! NO supplement has that much ephedrine (usually under 5mg per tab); if they have ephedrine at all....

so at about £2.09 or £2.17 per 9 tabs, its not the cheapest, but its guaranteed pharma grade and dose.. can't say that for most supplments..


----------



## Randy Watson

Try

http://www.t5fatburners.co.uk/products/ECA-30%252b-Diamond-Labs.html


----------



## m575

i still dont understand what is wrong with the diamond labs one? lol


----------



## Guest

ausbuilt said:


> its the BEST guaranteed, pharma grade (novartis) ephedrine at 18.3mg per tab!!! NO supplement has that much ephedrine (usually under 5mg per tab); if they have ephedrine at all....
> 
> so at about £2.09 or £2.17 per 9 tabs, its not the cheapest, but its guaranteed pharma grade and dose.. can't say that for most supplments..


Very true mate.

couple a day at 18mg isnt it? suppose its only a fiver a week tops.


----------



## ausbuilt

mikex101 said:


> Very true mate.
> 
> couple a day at 18mg isnt it? suppose its only a fiver a week tops.


yeah 2 a day is tops for me.. if I have 3.. nooooooo sleep that night.. LOL


----------



## Guest

milner575 said:


> i still dont understand what is wrong with the diamond labs one? lol


I think the general concensus is, its not got ephedrine in, its got ephedra.

Ive heard alot of people used it succesfully, so as long as you know its got no Ephedrine in, your sorted.


----------



## Guest

ausbuilt said:


> yeah 2 a day is tops for me.. if I have 3.. nooooooo sleep that night.. LOL


lol, i bet.

So whats the crack with buying them? do you just buy a pack every time you pass boots or what? heard people having issues buying more than one pack at a time?


----------



## m575

mikex101 said:


> I think the general concensus is, its not got ephedrine in, its got ephedra.
> 
> Ive heard alot of people used it succesfully, so as long as you know its got no Ephedrine in, your sorted.


the way it was being spoken about it was as if it did contain something illegal and thats why you cant get it no more lol


----------



## ausbuilt

milner575 said:


> i still dont understand what is wrong with the diamond labs one? lol


to spell it out:

take 1 capsule with breakfast.

If tolerated well then another capsule can be taken at lunchtime.

Directions For High Energy:

As an extra energy boost prior to working out.

Take 1-2 caps approx 30 mins before training.

Do not exceed 2 capsules per day.

Drink lots of water throughout the day.

Ingredients

EVO-EPH 30mg

Caffeine 210mg

Aspirin 30mg

Narnigin 80mg

well guess what my friend, do you know what EVO-EPH is?? IT IS NOT EPHEDRA, IT IS NOT EPHEDRINE.. it is whatever they want it to be.... this is a CON; the ingredients list must list the ingredients- if it was EPHEDRA, as a herb/plant, it would need to be listed at a standardised dosage (i.e 200mg of ehpedra standardised as 8mg- i.e they put as much of the dry herb to arrive at a concentration of 8mg or whatever).

this is why this product is NOT recommended.

Yes you will get a slight metabolic lift- a cup of coffee has about 80mg of caffeine, and a red bull as 80mg/100mL, so 210mg is similar to a small can of redbull, and with the asprin, it will be a touch more effective, and the naringin makes the effect last longer.... however this product in NO way or shape or form has ANY EPHEDRINE or EPHEDRA (the plant version of ephedrine).

EVO-EPH can be whatever they choose it to be... my pet hobby horse is supplement companies that try and put it over us like this..


----------



## Guest

milner575 said:


> the way it was being spoken about it was as if it did contain something illegal and thats why you cant get it no more lol


Im lost too mate.

Maybe it has, maybe it hasnt. But i think im going to give this stuff from boots a whirl before buying anythign else.


----------



## ausbuilt

milner575 said:


> the way it was being spoken about it was as if it did contain something illegal and thats why you cant get it no more lol


maybe it once contained ephedrine.. but not anymore, and not since they list EVO-EPH in a sly way to make you think EPH=ephedrine (just because we might call it "eph" for short doesn't mean you can use an abreviation on an ingredients list... its just a sly trick..)

maybe you can't get it anymore because people are waking up to the fact they are getting scammed?


----------



## m575

ausbuilt said:


> maybe it once contained ephedrine.. but not anymore, and not since they list EVO-EPH in a sly way to make you think EPH=ephedrine (just because we might call it "eph" for short doesn't mean you can use an abreviation on an ingredients list... its just a sly trick..)
> 
> maybe you can't get it anymore because people are waking up to the fact they are getting scammed?


ah right, never really bothered with any OTC fat burners to be fair. are there any other substances in these tablets from boots to worry about?


----------



## engllishboy

1 small can of red bull contains about 80mg of caffeine, not 80mg/100ml. Jussayin.


----------



## ausbuilt

milner575 said:


> ah right, never really bothered with any OTC fat burners to be fair. are there any other substances in these tablets from boots to worry about?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ChestEze

they contain, in addition to ephedrine, theophyline:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theophylline

as you can see, similar effect to caffeine, so this means when you take 1 chesteze, you only need to add the extra asprin for the ECA stack, as the caffeine (or theophylline in this case) is already added.

no probs taking 2 a day.. which should be ample for anyone..


----------



## ausbuilt

engllishboy said:


> 1 small can of red bull contains about 80mg of caffeine, not 80mg/100ml. Jussayin.


thanks! in that case these pills are only working 'coz of the high caffeine.. not because they have any ephedrine..


----------



## engllishboy

Might have to pop into boots next time im in town then. Cheers for the heads up on chesteeze.


----------



## Robbyg

What would you take the chesteeze with caffine tabs still and asprine ?


----------



## colt24

absolutely fantastic.. I wish I read the rest of this thread before I purchased Diamond lab eca 30+... Has anyone used this product with its new ingredient...? Is it effective?


----------



## colt24

apparently Diamond lab does contain ephedrine..I contacted musclecharge.. Is this correct?


----------



## Guest

Robbyg said:


> What would you take the chesteeze with caffine tabs still and asprine ?


They have 30mg Caffine / tab in. Yeah, could bang some 75mg aspirin in.

Ive just been to get some. £1.93 from boots. ask at pharmacy counter, same old BS questions from the women behind the counter (like im trying to buy crack lol) 1pack at a time will be an ****. But im going to try and see if you can order more online.


----------



## Guest

colt24 said:


> apparently Diamond lab does contain ephedrine..I contacted musclecharge.. Is this correct?


Why wouldnt they list it then?

They list Eph (which is nothing)

Im just going to stick with the do-do stuff. Actually works out pretty cheap comparred to the diamond labs stuff. And theres no ifs or buts as to whether they contain actual ephedrine.


----------



## ausbuilt

mikex101 said:


> They have 30mg Caffine / tab in. Yeah, could bang some 75mg aspirin in.
> 
> Ive just been to get some. £1.93 from boots. ask at pharmacy counter, same old BS questions from the women behind the counter (like im trying to buy crack lol) 1pack at a time will be an ****. But im going to try and see if you can order more online.


they have theophylline in them, so no need for extra caffeine, good to go with just some aspirin 

yeah the one pack at a time thing is to stop abuse  so far online (UK) pharmacies also only allow 1 pack.... but nothing stopping you going into a few pharmacies at a time....


----------



## Guest

Good to know about the Theophyline, I thought it was just used in bronchial conditions.

True.

Wonder if asda do them? i could get a pack with my weekly shop lol


----------



## ausbuilt

mikex101 said:


> Good to know about the Theophyline, I thought it was just used in bronchial conditions.
> 
> True.
> 
> Wonder if asda do them? i could get a pack with my weekly shop lol


I get them at my local tesco pharmacy... I don't shop at ASDA... to many club card tesco points keep pulling me back! LOL

theophylline is a brocho/asthma med.. but its also an active part of caffeine:

Tea is another common source of caffeine. Although tea contains more caffeine than coffee (by dry weight), a typical serving contains much less, as tea is normally brewed much weaker. Besides strength of the brew, growing conditions, processing techniques- and other variables also affect caffeine content. Certain types of tea may contain somewhat more caffeine than other teas. Tea contains small amounts of theobromine and slightly higher levels of theophylline than coffee. Preparation and many other factors have a significant impact on tea, and color is a very poor indicator of caffeine content.[unreliable source?][25] Teas like the pale Japanese green tea gyokuro, for example, contain far more caffeine than much darker teas like lapsang souchong, which has very little.

from:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caffeine


----------



## xpower

eca-30

* Ephedrine - 30mg

* Caffeine - 200mg

* Aspirin - 50mg


----------



## Smitch

Might get me some of these Chesteze things.

I can get pukka ephedrine though so not sure what's best to do?!?!?!


----------



## xpower

Smitch said:


> Might get me some of these Chesteze things.
> 
> I can *get pukka ephedrine* though so not sure what's best to do?!?!?!


 Is what I'd do


----------



## AdamSmith

To get chesteze, just walk into the local boots and ask for do do chesteze for my winter coughs ?

Do they ask any questions? Alot of pharmacies around my school so I guess I could walk around...


----------



## ausbuilt

AdamSmith said:


> To get chesteze, just walk into the local boots and ask for do do chesteze for my winter coughs ?
> 
> Do they ask any questions? Alot of pharmacies around my school so I guess I could walk around...


say you've used them before- say you have bronchial tightness/mild asthma controlled partly with this, partly with reliever/inhaler.


----------



## Guest

ausbuilt said:


> say you've used them before- say you have bronchial tightness/mild asthma controlled partly with this, partly with reliever/inhaler.


Alternatively

"can i have some chest-eze please?"

"are they for you?"

"no, my Mrs uses them and asked me to pick some up"

"ok, thats £1.83 please"


----------



## Hendrix

It makes a lot of sense for a cough medication to have ephedrine. When i used to use eph for nights out, i would notice breathing was a lot less restricted as if broncioles were nice and open.

Did that ultimate orange used to contain eph? That stuff was mental.


----------



## ausbuilt

hendrix said:


> It makes a lot of sense for a cough medication to have ephedrine. When i used to use eph for nights out, i would notice breathing was a lot less restricted as if broncioles were nice and open.
> 
> Did that ultimate orange used to contain eph? That stuff was mental.


Yes mate it did! that was Dan's breakthrough  of course ephedrine was available in meds in GNC when I was living in NYC in 2001..


----------



## Hendrix

Oh yeah Dan Duchaine. That guy had a brain on him.


----------



## ausbuilt

hendrix said:


> Oh yeah Dan Duchaine. That guy had a brain on him.


My use of Vasotec/Yohimbine is based on his recommendations; Have his full set of "dirty dieting newsletters" they where awsome, and his book "body opus" taught me cyclic keto diets, and about metformin...


----------



## Moorland

Try this site guys

www.ecaonline.co.uk

Have had several tubs from them, they are pretty reliable.

Used them whilst going through my last contest prep, def got me through my cardio the last few weeks!


----------



## AdamSmith

Moorland said:


> Try this site guys
> 
> www.ecaonline.co.uk
> 
> Have had several tubs from them, they are pretty reliable.
> 
> Used them whilst going through my last contest prep, def got me through my cardio the last few weeks!


Is this legit? Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Rekless

Moorland just confirmed?


----------



## Moorland

Legit, Confirmed. lol


----------



## AdamSmith

Moorland said:


> Legit, Confirmed. lol


Haha, just someone with under ten posts (like me lol)..

Has anyone shopped any of these "ECA" stacks?

http://centurysupplements.com/weight-loss-energy/ephedrine-eca-stacks


----------



## ausbuilt

i don't know why people bother with UGL/unknown supplements when you can go to boots and get a pharma product.. could be just me..


----------



## squatthis

ausbuilt said:


> i don't know why people bother with UGL/unknown supplements when you can go to boots and get a pharma product.. could be just me..


You can get ephedrine at boots?


----------



## Robbyg

No i have tried at one store and they said we choose not to stock that product lol


----------



## ausbuilt

squatthis said:


> You can get ephedrine at boots?


its called chest-eze by novartis. 18.3 mg of ephedrine per tab. 9 per pack, about £2. I note RobbyG found one store that didn't stock it, but I've gotten in loads of different boots around london (and private pharmacies too). They only let you buy one pack at a time. I've also ordered it from boots online!

http://www.boots.com/en/Do-Do-ChestEze-9-Tablets_865754/

you only add aspirin, it has theophylline in it, which is why you normally add caffeine to an ECA stack, as theophylline is the active part of caffeine that is being used..


----------



## Gathers54

After browsing this forum for months it's about time I Post.

I used to use Diamond labs, it was great but can't get it anywhere now. I purchased stackers from evo labs... A pile of crap and you should avoid it! Used it for about 4 days and felt nothing especially nothing like diamond labs. It says evo-eph on the bottle so probs don't even contain proper ephedrine.

After searching for another ECA30+ I found a few sites recommending one bottle ' the ultimate eca30+ stack' as being similar to diamond labs. I took another risk buying it but It paid off. This stuff gives you a massive kick! It's the first one I have come across that actually says Ephedrine on the bottle and first one that's as good as, if not better than DL. I have ME and gone from having little energy to being able to go to the gym again. It's great.

I got mine here http://www.t5fatburners.co.uk/products/ECA-30%252b-The-Ultimate-Fat-Loss-Formula.html but various other places sell it.

It looks like the website just copied the info from DL and posted it to this stack. The bottle I have says there's 30mg Ephedrine, 200mg Caffein and 50mg of aspirin. Not as reported there.


----------



## DanieC

you only add aspirin, it has theophylline in it, which is why you normally add caffeine to an ECA stack, as theophylline is the active part of caffeine that is being used..


----------



## Gathers54

I'd say 1 tab because some aspirin has up to 300mg per tab. When you buy a stack it only has 25-50mg usually.

So guess it depends what aspirin tabs you buy.


----------



## ValerX

!!!!! Please don't use fatburner EVO LABS !!!! Pills are piece of ****. I tried pills but they are not working and I feel pain in the kidney. Somebody knows, what's happend with diamond labs?


----------



## Ninja

ausbuilt said:


> its called chest-eze by novartis. 18.3 mg of ephedrine per tab. 9 per pack, about £2. I note RobbyG found one store that didn't stock it, but I've gotten in loads of different boots around london (and private pharmacies too). They only let you buy one pack at a time. I've also ordered it from boots online!
> 
> http://www.boots.com/en/Do-Do-ChestEze-9-Tablets_865754/
> 
> you only add aspirin, it has theophylline in it, which is why you normally add caffeine to an ECA stack, as theophylline is the active part of caffeine that is being used..


Just placed 2 orders 1 at a time


----------



## Cambelina

I ordered from www.ecaonline.co.uk they took my money and guess what? NO GOODS! Emailed them and no reply! SCAM ALERT - DO NOT ORDER FROM HERE!!!!!


----------



## Hendrix

Cambelina said:


> I ordered from www.ecaonline.co.uk they took my money and guess what? NO GOODS! Emailed them and no reply! SCAM ALERT - DO NOT ORDER FROM HERE!!!!!


Tbh mate. if you had read this thread you would not have had to buy that rubbish.


----------



## Space.Docker

ausbuilt said:


> i don't know why people bother with UGL/unknown supplements when you can go to boots and get a pharma product.. could be just me..


lol i know! its like paying £5 for a 2lt bottle of Koka Kola online, when you can go into a shop and get Diet Coke for £2


----------



## milzy

http://www.maximumsportsnutrition.co.uk/product.php?product=796


----------



## Hendrix

Milzeh said:


> http://www.maximumsportsnutrition.co.uk/product.php?product=796


Its absolute rubbish!!


----------



## medwar1

sorry to start an old topic, but only just seen this...

I ordered the above last week as I used these in the summer last year and worked well, this one im dubious about, as the bottle has changed and the capsules are tiny? checked the website above and they state on it Ephedrine 30mg, but on the bottle it says EPH 30mg,

So EPH could be anything right?

Still having good effects off it tho, maybe its the caffiene?

I emailed Maximum sports to see what EPH was ephedrine or ephedra, there response...

'these tablets are amazing and the answer to your question is yes! money back guarantee!!'

thoughts??


----------

